# Snow Pusher For CAT 980C



## VeePlow (Mar 5, 2008)

... yup I said 980! I figured I'd make my first post on plowsite a good one. It's 30' wide and weighs 9011lbs!  They use these for clearing runways at the Toronto Airport.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Can we see a pic with the loader? Maybe an action shot? I am sure it is an impressive combination !!! Thanks for sharing !!!, shaun


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

thats prety neat!

thanks for the pic


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

WOW I think tht might be a tigh fit for my drive way!!


----------



## VeePlow (Mar 5, 2008)

magnatrac;536575 said:


> Can we see a pic with the loader? Maybe an action shot? I am sure it is an impressive combination !!! Thanks for sharing !!!, shaun


Going to be getting some video and pics of these things working this month. I guess they use it more like a squeegee moving slush off the strips. Being a busy airport they never slow down enough to let them get really covered in snow.

... I've got some video of a CAT 14M Motor Grader clearing previously unplowed logging roads at work. I'll try to get that up tomorrow. I'm going out in April to watch/video that same machine opening roads that have been closed all winter with a vee plow... should be fun after the record-breaking snow we've gotten this year!

Cheers,
VP


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm not saying that it is...but that pic looks photo shopped since the plow is soooo big...very cool.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Lawnscape89;536818 said:


> I'm not saying that it is...but that pic looks photo shopped since the plow is soooo big...very cool.


I dont think so all the shadows are there

Thats a BIG pusher!


----------



## VeePlow (Mar 5, 2008)

Lawnscape89;536818 said:


> I'm not saying that it is...but that pic looks photo shopped since the plow is soooo big...very cool.


I must be really good at photoshop!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

VeePlow;536908 said:


> I must be really good at photoshop!


VP,

You are very good at photo Shoping it !!!

I got the same toy truck and pusher


----------

